# Edging for Virus shawl



## richy (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is an edging I especially like.
Scallop Border for Virus Shawl 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scallop-border-for-virus-shawl

I found it took about 18g of the Unforgettable yarn.

Here is an alternative which I'm going to try because I only have 11g of yarn remaining


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

richy said:


> Here is an edging I especially like.
> Scallop Border for Virus Shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scallop-border-for-virus-shawl
> 
> ...


----------



## richy (Jan 9, 2012)

FYI

11g did not go around my shawl (which had 13 repeats of the pattern). It will sit until I go to the city (about 1 hour away) or perhaps I order on line.

Richy


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

A good tutorial but when I was at school (yes, back in the dark ages!) 7 + 2 = 9
NOT 10 as she states when making the shawl (not the edging), so is the required number of stitches 9 or 10?


----------



## richy (Jan 9, 2012)

Mine seemed to work out OK. Having 10 double crochet stitches.

The picot is placed above the space between the double crochets, thus having 5 dc on each side.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link :thumbup:


----------

